# teal flake paint jobs



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

please post up pics..i am wanting to do a town car up in full flake then some airbrushing 
just wondering if anybody has done it up..post up pics please


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

none? :dunno:


----------



## chapo806 (Jan 21, 2008)

Torrid Teal is the name of the candy used.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

its hard to catch flake good in pitctures :nosad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Hok Kandy Teal

cant see the flakes....but they are there


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

A bike I am working on, I used SEM Aruba Teal kandy with a cobalt blue fade on the edge and over the lace, all over a silver bass boat flake.
































here is the rear fender and tank before adding the lace.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

mine


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 17 2008, 08:34 PM~11114951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice work homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 06:59 PM~11115559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaam :0


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

CHECK OUT VooDooLounge on LIL, one of THE BEST jobs Ive ever seen


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> mine
> [/quote
> I like this one alot.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 17 2008, 05:48 PM~11114206
> *its hard to catch flake good in pitctures  :nosad:
> *


Sure you can!!!!! Depends n how much flake you use and what you use HOK ROYAL BLUE


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11151464
> *Sure you can!!!!!  Depends n how much flake you use and what you use HOK ROYAL BLUE
> 
> 
> ...



what's up man? How are thing in the sand hole?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 22 2008, 05:19 PM~11151464
> *Sure you can!!!!!  Depends n how much flake you use and what you use HOK ROYAL BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 22 2008, 03:19 PM~11151464
> *Sure you can!!!!!  Depends n how much flake you use and what you use HOK ROYAL BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice..that's royal blue candy right!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Actually Dirty's ride is straight up HOK royal blue flake and I mean an assload of flake over a black base (NO KANDY)....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetdynamics said:


> :biggrin: nice..that's royal blue candy right!


I THINK I LIKE THAT COMBO


----------

